# For Those Looking For A Youth Gun.....



## Trippin' Dipsies (May 7, 2003)

I did a lot of research this fall looking around for a good 20 ga. shotgun for a youth. The two that I came across that were the best in my opinion were the: 1) Mossberg 510-Mini, 2) Mossberg 500 Super Bantam. 

The 510-Mini is quite small & purposely scaled down to fit very young shooters. My 6-year old son could swing and control the firearm very comfortably although I knew he wasn't ready to hunt this year. The 500 Super Bantam is a 1/4 lb heavier and is a little bigger all around than the 510-Mini but easily could be handled by an average 12-year old. Additionally, each shotgun offers "stock additions" so you can make the stock longer as the youth gets bigger. Michi-Gun has both models in stock if you would like to check them out.

Finally, I do not work for Mossberg nor Michi-Gun for that matter. I'm sharing this information because I've been apart of enough youth hunts (to include this year) to see that if a gun is too large for the individual, not only does it inhibit their shooting ability and accuracy but also affects safety as a whole. I plan on purchasing the 510-Mini for my son and the 500 Super Bantam for my wife (who is quite small).


----------



## walleyeslammer1 (May 29, 2009)

dude that is great info, Question how long are u going to wait untill you let your son use that gun? I have a 6 year old as well who has been hunting with me since he was 3 I have been struggling with this


----------



## Contender (May 18, 2004)

Charles Daly made/makes are pretty decent little 20ga semi also.

Buddy bought a couple for his kids, and they seemed very utilty & functional. Bonus he said, they were not too expensive.


----------



## Trippin' Dipsies (May 7, 2003)

Contender said:


> Charles Daly made/makes are pretty decent little 20ga semi also.
> 
> Buddy bought a couple for his kids, and they seemed very utilty & functional. Bonus he said, they were not too expensive.


I researched those as well, but could only find them for sale online. They looked like a very good youth gun.


----------



## Trippin' Dipsies (May 7, 2003)

walleyeslammer1 said:


> dude that is great info, Question how long are u going to wait untill you let your son use that gun? I have a 6 year old as well who has been hunting with me since he was 3 I have been struggling with this


I've taken my son out a few times in the years past but this year I finally bought him waders, camo, etc... I had him with us for the youth hunt & confirmed my decision that he's wasn't yet to shoot (too playful, too anxious). I hope by taking him out more this year, and with age & maturity, he'll become ready. Every child is different with their level of maturity so that ultimately will be the Dad's decision on when. But once I feel confident in his abilities and have a shotgun that fits him... I'll have no hesitations no matter what his age. Kids can mature a lot in one year alone.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

I cut down my stoger O/U 20ga and my daughter 12 loves it. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

Bought my kid a tri-star viper. $300 bucks out the door. Nice gun for the money


----------



## walleyeslammer1 (May 29, 2009)

I agree and Thanks!


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Traded in a Henry Golden Boy last night at Cabela's and bought the 510 Bantum. My son LOVES it!! He is 8 years old and it fits him great.

First 2 clays he poked at he broke. (3 if you count the one I set in the tree limbs)

Plus, it came with the rifled slug barrel.

The gun is light weight and I found the slugs to really pack a wallup. I will NOT be letting him shoot the slugs yet.


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

My kids use the 20 gauge H&R Ultra slugger.. It's a heavy gun but hardly any kick at all! With a good gun rest works perfect.


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

I bought my son (11) a Mossberg youth SA-20. He seems to like it. Only comes with a field barrel and 5 chokes. No slug barrel. I liked the on sale at gander price of $297.00.


----------



## jehler (Jul 18, 2011)

got my son a 391 urika 2 in 20 when he was 9, (he paid half) about a month before his first duck season I took him and the gun into feildsports here in traverse city and had Brian give him a fitting, cut the stock down and shim it out for him. Best money I have spent on water fowling, really helped his shooting. He is fourteen now and is on his second stock, had him fitted again last month and re-shimmed. It seems excessive for a kid but its not, seeing the confidence that was built with his hunting in the last 4 years with many very successful hunts makes it worth every penny


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

been kicking around the idea of picking this one up myself. 

you really can't beat an auto loader twenty for a youth gun and for the money, this might be a good purchase for them to use for 4-6 years. the price is definitely right.


but the cadillac of youth 20's will always be the Beretta 391 urika. Until I see and run something better, no one will convince me otherwise!!


----------



## jehler (Jul 18, 2011)

Branta said:


> but the cadillac of youth 20's will always be the Beretta 391 urika. Until I see and run something better, no one will convince me otherwise!!


 we shot an older remington 1100 in 20 with a youth stock that was softer shooting but still, that little berreta of his has seen 1000's of rounds without a hiccup


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

When he was 10 I got my kid a used 20 ga youth Beretta AL390. Kid loves it. I loved it I so much I kept taking it out bunny hunting when he wasn't coming along. It took a while but I ended up finding myself a nice used 20 ga 391.


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

I agree Trippin. We bought our son the Bantam combo last year and it's been perfect for him. Quest Arms in Port Huron had the best price around.


----------



## DiversDown (Nov 17, 2005)

Charles Daly's not made anymore, but the Akkar 600CY is basically the same gun, they made them for Charles Daly. Was thinking of picking one up for my son since I couldn't find the Charles Daly

http://www.akkar-usa.com/600CY-COMPACT-SEMI-AUTO-SHOTGUNS_p_19.html


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

jehler said:


> we shot an older remington 1100 in 20 with a youth stock that was softer shooting ...


I have to admit, I'm a bit surprised by this. Maybe that the Rem is heavier than the beretta that she'd be softer, but all things considered; felt recoil, swingability (If that's a word) and tracking targets after the report), the Beretta is so hard to beat.

well...... other than it's dang expensive for a starter gun!

and what does it say when you've already migrated to the 391?!


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

DiversDown said:


> Charles Daly's not made anymore, but the Akkar 600CY is basically the same gun, they made them for Charles Daly. Was thinking of picking one up for my son since I couldn't find the Charles Daly
> 
> http://www.akkar-usa.com/600CY-COMPACT-SEMI-AUTO-SHOTGUNS_p_19.html


Same company also makes a version of this semi for Mossberg. BHBrandon's son has one and we compared it to my daughters Charles Daly over the youth weekend. They're all made in Turkey, and virtually the same. These are great little gas-operated semi's. The recoil is manageable for a youth, and they take a beating like a Beretta Extrema (which I shoot). The bonus is that the are quite inexpensive compared with the semi auto 20 ga. offerings from Beretta/Benelli/Remington. I highly recommend them. I believe Water Hazard picked up one for his son, and maybe he can chime in....


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

stackemup said:


> Bought my kid a tri-star viper. $300 bucks out the door. Nice gun for the money


A buddy of mine whom owns about every semi auto out there and money is not a issue bought one for his sun because it fit.. After several cases of cheap loads on doves and clays as well as some 3 inch stuff for turkeys and ducks, he has not had one hiccup.. 

My buddy with expensive taste in shotguns is considering buying another one.


----------



## jehler (Jul 18, 2011)

Branta said:


> I have to admit, I'm a bit surprised by this. Maybe that the Rem is heavier than the beretta that she'd be softer, but all things considered; felt recoil, swingability (If that's a word) and tracking targets after the report), the Beretta is so hard to beat.
> 
> well...... other than it's dang expensive for a starter gun!
> 
> and what does it say when you've already migrated to the 391?!


The Remington was a heavier, that's the reason for softer shooting. 

We load forgot own, and an 1 1/4 of hevishot 6's out of that 20 will outperform any steel load you can shoot out of your 12. I have thought about getting one for myself of hevishot prices didn't keep going up. 

The year before last for xmas I bought him a stoeger uplander 16 sxs. It's a cheap gun but he really likes it. Uses it for a beater and layout gun. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend one for a utility gun


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Trippin' Dipsies said:


> I've taken my son out a few times in the years past but this year I finally bought him waders, camo, etc... I had him with us for the youth hunt & confirmed my decision that he's wasn't yet to shoot (too playful, too anxious). I hope by taking him out more this year, and with age & maturity, he'll become ready. Every child is different with their level of maturity so that ultimately will be the Dad's decision on when. But once I feel confident in his abilities and have a shotgun that fits him... I'll have no hesitations no matter what his age. Kids can mature a lot in one year alone.


TD, you couldnt have said it better as i too made the same decision for my oldest son. I too have looked into the super bantam combo and feel this is the right gun for him. Most likely it will end up under the tree this year. Never came across the mini, will have to look into that for my other sons (target shooting for awhile). Thanks for the review.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Jehler makes a good point to consider-

with alot of todays premium loads, a youth doesn't have to feel outgunned.
some great 20 gauge loads out there that are definitely more lethal than a number of 12's.


here again, I like Hevi-metal. played alot with the only twenty "I" was allowed to shoot (boy has the 11-87 youth and the wife has the beretta Urika II). Had no problems crunching birds.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

jehler said:


> We load forgot own, and an 1 1/4 of hevishot 6's out of that 20 will outperform any steel load you can shoot out of your 12. I have thought about getting one for myself of hevishot prices didn't keep going up.


Thats the truth. If it were not for tungsten prices there would be no need to even consider a 12 gauge.


----------



## jehler (Jul 18, 2011)

A note about the hevishot, even hand loading these shells, it's pricey. I'm not a wealthy guy, water fowling is an expensive hobby, any $'s I spend on tungsten shot could be spent in gas, electronics, boat maintenance, new gear etc. I don't take the roughly 2$ a shell lightly. one of the deals I worked out with my son is that he provides labor and reloads my 12 gauges shells, I buy him the tungsten for his 20 and 16, but, he is limited to 10 rounds of hevishot per hunt. After those he has to use steel. It really helps him focus on picking a shot and picking a duck. Kids can easily get in the habit of pulling up on the flock and bang bang bang with an auto. Having to think about only having a finite number of shells is a nice little head game to keep them focused


----------

